# Suggestion for RJ45 splitter?



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,
Currently I am using BEAM broadband for my desktop that doesn’t have modem and getting the connection through a RJ45 wire. Now I got a laptop too and I want to get internet on laptop and desktop both simultaneously. Should I use a RJ45 splitter for the same? I don’t want to spend much for wi-fi.

Please suggest for most feasible solution.

Thanks.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 15, 2013)

u can get and ADSL RJ45 splitter from your nearest computer shop for ~50 bucks


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thats what I thought, but somebody told me that LAN signals can't b splitted like that and it won't work!!! is it?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 15, 2013)

hmm i dont think so my DAD has a computer shop in Dwarka,Delhi and i have used is my self it does work no worried .... if u live nearby u can get from my dad i can give u the address.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks. I am in Hyderabad 

Fine, then as per your suggestion first I will try that splitter. Otherwise ppl suggested me for the router.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 15, 2013)

Get a splitter which will cost you ~20/- if you buy from local market or ~50/- at ebay.
It will work.



shaiban001 said:


> Thats what I thought, but somebody told me that LAN signals can't b splitted like that and it won't work!!! is it?



I know where people have suggested that to you. I saw that and replied. I can assure you that is not the right place to ask, but it is.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 15, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Get a splitter which will cost you ~20/- if you buy from local market or ~50/- at ebay.
> It will work.


i dont remember the correct prices but that is the right one


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 15, 2013)

Technically if your ISP allows multiple MAC ID's then you can use the splitter. If no, then it could be a problem.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

just coming from market with a splitter. but the problem is… current connector doesn’t have connecting adapter, instead it is using wire directly inside it. 
Perhaps, have to call the somebody.

It didn’t work simultaneously 
Just after inserting the second cable into splitter, internet stops 

Means I should go for router then. Please suggest which ones? Will it provide wi-fi hotspot also?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 15, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> just coming from market with a splitter. but the problem is… current connector doesn’t have connecting adapter, instead it is using wire directly inside it.
> Perhaps, have to call the somebody.
> 
> It didn’t work simultaneously
> ...



Login using only on PC and use same IP address in both the PCs.

Talking about routers, what does beam rovide? ADSL or simple LAN?
If it is simple LAN, then TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com would be the cheapest choice.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Technically if your ISP allows multiple MAC ID's then you can use the splitter. If no, then it could be a problem.



Correct. That's what beam personnel was saying though I didn't understand 



d6bmg said:


> Login using only on PC and use same IP address in both the PCs.
> 
> Talking about routers, what does beam rovide? ADSL or simple LAN?
> If it is simple LAN, then TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com would be the cheapest choice.



Could you please explain how to use same IP address?

About ADSL/LAN, I am not using any modem. It is simple LAN. And we have to login into browser. Hope that's what you needed.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 16, 2013)

u can setup a static ip .... google it u can find many tutorials if not ill tell u 
open network and sharing center 
right click ur primary NIC(network Interface Card)
select properties 
in the terms box click on the internet protocol v4 (TCP/IPv4)
a dialog box will appear
keep it as it is then open cmd
write down --- ipconfig 
and see the the addresses mentioned 
copy those address to the dialog box and only change the ip as u require it ur terms now and close ....


now do all these things on each device ur using and ur good to go ....

well ive tried it but not for splitting networks .... so do it at ur own risk and if ur ISP has setup his own addresses in that dialog box and dont change it u may not able to log in ur network again ... only do when DYNAMIC IP option it selected ..........


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey, you need to clone MAC address from one PC to another so that ISP thinks that you are using only one PC not two.

Do this:

Go to oen PC and in command prompt and type 'ipconfig /all'. Note down the MAC address of the ethernet adapter you are using to access ISP.
Then in another PC,

1.    Click the Start button, type Device Manager in the Start Search box and then press ENTER to open Device Manager.
2.    Right click on Network Adapter , click Properties .
3.    Under the Advanced tab, Highlight Network Address , put the copied MAC address in the text box and then click OK.

You are done.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 16, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Hey, you need to clone MAC address from one PC to another so that ISP thinks that you are using only one PC not two.
> 
> Do this:
> 
> ...



Just tried. It didn't work 
Anyways thanks.



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> u can setup a static ip .... google it u can find many tutorials if not ill tell u
> open network and sharing center
> right click ur primary NIC(network Interface Card)
> select properties
> ...



Didn't try yet. Going to get the router from one of my friends, he has spare one 
But thanks for the help. Will try it for sure.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 16, 2013)

hmmm still happy to help !


----------

